# Trovoada forte com vários relâmpagos. Região de Lisboa. 20/07/2020



## ZéCa (26 Jul 2020 às 00:41)

Trovoada potente na noite de 20 de Julho de 2020 pelas 23 horas durante mais de 1 hora, com imensos relâmpagos em pleno verão na região de Lisboa. Neste caso em particular no Seixal a cerca de 17 Km de Lisboa. Fenómeno empolgante de ser observado mas também poderá ser perigoso.


----------



## JTavares (26 Jul 2020 às 01:12)

Da proxima vez desativa a focagem automatica.


----------

